# New addition - MINI Mayfair



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

Picked up the MINI Cooper Mayfair last month. She always wanted one and finally decided to trade in the Micra after 2 years. We were originally planning to go for the Clubman but no matter how you look at it, it just wasn't as cute as the Cooper. Screw the back seat, you don't buy these things for hauling loads of luggage or people.

MINI had 2 cars celebrating 50years of Mini motoring - the Mayfair and the Camden.
After weeks of looking over both cars, she decided on the Mayfair. (Camden was my choice) Nice car though, fun to drive. Dressed in Pepper White and Toffee leather sport interior

took these shots at the car wash - and yes, the 540 is included!


----------



## Jason5driver (May 24, 2007)

Beauty car.
Too bad it is not a Cooper S with the turbo...


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Beautiful. Enjoy.


----------

